
Museum of Endangered Sounds - mike_esspe
http://savethesounds.info/
======
Theodores
I wish I could add the 'Samsung Whistle' to this list:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5h411OcttA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5h411OcttA)

Every time I hear it on public transport (never anywhere else) it gives me
terrible pain in all the diodes down my left side. I wish this sound to be
extinct.

There is also some incoming mail sound on Mapple computers that I am spared at
the moment - probably because all the Mapple products near me have upgraded to
Zirconium Mountain Frog (or whatever it is) - but that sound seemed against
what you would really need for concentration and productivity.

Some of the legacy sounds in this gallery were rather good - the Nokia sound
wasn't thrown together, neither was the Windows 95 startup sound.

There are reasons for this, for instance, with Windows 95 'multi-media' was A
Big Thing. Before then a sound card wasn't what you would have on a machine
used for business porpoises, plus, before plug'n'play, you would have to spend
at least a day installing it in such a way you still had some of your 640K
free. With Windows 95 and the Altec Lansing speakers that came bundled with
your PC It Just Worked.

------
fallinghawks
That was fun, although several were not quite like the ones in my memory.

One of the sounds that I'd like to hear again is that little triple "dit" you
would hear on a radio when a cell phone was nearby. I never knew exactly how
it was made -- undoubtedly the network saying hello to the phone -- or what
that sound was called.

~~~
michael_h
Like
[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h1mlponX_jw](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h1mlponX_jw)
?

~~~
fallinghawks
That's the one, yes!

------
mturmon
This made me think of Bernie Kraus's work:
[http://www.wildsanctuary.com](http://www.wildsanctuary.com)

He goes to remote natural areas and records what they sound like. It's
relaxing and can be fun atmospheric sound to listen to.

------
jaunkst
The tetris song has been permently engraved in my mind since childhood. The
only one out of place is the Nokia phone sounds, we all know they will still
exist long after humanity's demise.

------
copperheart
Great idea! Bookmarked and eager to hear what new sounds are added in the
future. I've got a similar idea for a 'video game systems and computers of
yore sound museum' which so far includes several years worth of sound rips and
snippets from the TI-99 4a, Atari 2600, Intellivision, Commodore 64 and many
arcade games. Not too sure about the legality regarding copyright issues or
fair use, though.

------
isomorphic
403 Forbidden.

~~~
kephra
Or a common HN DDoS, and a failed try to fix performance problems.

67 points on HN can kill a typical wordpress blog.

------
DanBC
This is great!

I'm making a list of things that I did in my childhood tha the future people
(mostly my child at the moment) will think are odd or bizarre.

The best one so far is the lack of mobile phones for each person; we just had
a landline per house. And even then that was a party line shared between
different homes so you couldn't always make or recieve a call.

~~~
dalke
Turning the TV channel controller knob to channel 3 during commercial breaks
in order to get a few seconds of programming time, since the rest of the
family is watching a show.

------
septerr
Nice. Some of the sounds didn't seem to work (like the typewriter).

I have a similar idea jotted down on my things-to-make list :) My idea is to
create a library of sounds that are part of our daily life today, not
necessarily things that have disappeared or are rapidly disappearing. Like a
shutterstock of sounds :)

~~~
leesifer
Like [http://www.freesound.org/](http://www.freesound.org/) maybe?

------
ANTSANTS
This is really cool.

My one gripe is that it uses the crummy Atari 2600 version of the Space
Invaders sound effects, when the analog-synthesized arcade soundtrack is the
one that everyone remembers.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KKr9pz9j2g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KKr9pz9j2g)

~~~
mgkimsal
ever notice how so many movies and tv shows all defaulted to the atari vcs
pacman sounds whenever any game or 'computer' scene was involved? i wonder if
there was some copyright issue that allowed everyone to use that bunch,
regardless of the scene.

------
llllllllllll
Try simultaneously playing "Typewriter", "Vinyl Turntable", "VCR Rewinding",
"Windows95 Startup", "Pac-Man", and "Dot Matrix Printer".

It's beautiful. Reminds me of some of my favorite _futurebeat_ music.

------
nlh
Nice. Hearing the dialup sound got me nostalgic and I found this site, which
was intensely satisfying:

[http://goughlui.com/legacy/soundofmodems/index.htm](http://goughlui.com/legacy/soundofmodems/index.htm)

~~~
acheron
Oh man, thanks for that. The v.22bis (2400bps) one made me flashback hard.

------
thristian
I recognise most of those, but what the heck is a Eurosignal?

~~~
tesseract
[https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurosignal](https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurosignal)

------
digita88
403 Forbidden! Uh oh.

On another note though, I was thinking that this could easily translate (no
pun intended) to endangered languages

------
m0skit0
403 Forbidden from Spain?

~~~
bkd
403 Forbidden from the US at present as well...

------
chasing
Nice. Good presentation.

------
jcliff
loved the dial up modem one. what a throwback.

